# We geven weer een horloge weg: Breitling Colt!



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Het is weer zover, we gaan weer een horloge weggeven. Na de Seamaster eerder dit jaar, is het nu een nieuwe Breitling Colt. Ook geven we meerdere tegoeden weg voor de winkel, tot EUR 250,- per coupon.

Het werkt weer via facebook en redelijk eenvoudig. Klik op deze link: Breitling Colt, volg de instructies: like de pagina, vul je naam en e-mail adres in en druk op submit. Vervolgens SHARE je het bericht op je timeline en nodig je natuurlijk al je vrienden uit voor de actie  We gaan de prijzen weggeven bij 10.000 likes, dus des te fanatieker er gedeeld wordt, des te sneller we de winnaars bekend kunnen maken.

Dit is het horloge waar het om gaat. Ik zal vandaag nog wat 'echte' foto's maken.

Succes en veel plezier!


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

Gedaan, mooie actie!


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Took some pics of the actual watch:


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik mis alleen nog de foto van het ingepakte horloge met mijn naam en adres er op ;-)


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Dat komt omdat ie mijn kant opkomt


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

Komen we al in de richting van de 10.000?


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

sham927 said:


> Komen we al in de richting van de 10.000?


5505 likes. Dus nee, nog niet bepaald


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Wat als ze na een jaar nog geen 10.000 likes hebben?


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

Dat schiet nog niet heel hard op. Hoe kan ik dat zien trouwens? Heb zitten zoeken, maar kon er maar niet achter komen..


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

De Breitling Colt is veranderd in een nieuwe Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500M..


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Ja klopt! Ik wilde net een update geven. We kregen niet echt de reacties de we hadden gehoopt op de Breitling. Daarom zijn we geswitched naar de bicolor Aquaracer met keramische lunette. Deze is pas net uit!


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

Dimer said:


> Ja klopt! Ik wilde net een update geven. We kregen niet echt de reacties de we hadden gehoopt op de Breitling. Daarom zijn we geswitched naar de bicolor Aquaracer met keramische lunette. Deze is pas net uit!


Top!!!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

hmm, ik denk dat ik liever de colt zou hebben:think:


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

sham927 said:


> De Breitling Colt is veranderd in een nieuwe Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500M..


Beter, die is een stuk mooier. (en kan ik dragen) :-!


----------



## Bruno.M (Dec 24, 2009)

prachtig :|


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

Niet dat ik niet mee zou doen, maar ik ben sinds 2008 al geen lid meer van Facebook. En om nou alleen voor een horloge weer al die s#$% binnen te halen...

De Breitling is meer mijn smaak, maar 't zijn beide erg mooie horloges. Klasse actie!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Leuke actie weer, enkel wel jammer dat het via Feestboek gaat. Gelukkig doen jullie ook nog acties zonder Feestboek!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Bidle said:


> Leuke actie weer, enkel wel jammer dat het via Feestboek gaat. Gelukkig doen jullie ook nog acties zonder Feestboek!


Wat ik zelf jammer vind is dat ik nu steeds berichten over sierraden en edelstenen krijg, en vrijwel geen horloge gerelateerde content. voor mij zolangzamerhand een reden om de berichten maar uit te zetten....


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Martin_B said:


> Wat ik zelf jammer vind is dat ik nu steeds berichten over sierraden en edelstenen krijg, en vrijwel geen horloge gerelateerde content. voor mij zolangzamerhand een reden om de berichten maar uit te zetten....


Een van de vele redenen dat ik geen Facebook gebruik. Simpelweg geen tijd voor die onzin. Met vrienden bel ik of spreek ik wel af.


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bidle said:


> Een van de vele redenen dat ik geen Facebook gebruik. Simpelweg geen tijd voor die onzin. Met vrienden bel ik of spreek ik wel af.


Dat is natuurlijk nonsens, want dat kan je gewoon uitzetten. En ik denk niet dat Facebook zozeer "leuk" is voor contact met vrienden, maar soms is het ook wel leuk om eens wat te lezen over neven / nichten / vrienden die je minder vaak spreekt.

En leuk om een horloge te winnen..


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

sham927 said:


> Dat is natuurlijk nonsens, want dat kan je gewoon uitzetten. En ik denk niet dat Facebook zozeer "leuk" is voor contact met vrienden, maar soms is het ook wel leuk om eens wat te lezen over neven / nichten / vrienden die je minder vaak spreekt.
> 
> En leuk om een horloge te winnen..


Voor jou, maar voor mij is het iig wel één van de vele redenen. Heb geen behoefte aan een medium waarbij ik allerlei dingen moet/kan instellen.


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

beetje jammer dat er geswitched is naar een Tag. De Breitling vind ik mooier.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

mcfr said:


> beetje jammer dat er geswitched is naar een Tag. De Breitling vind ik mooier.


Vind ik ook. Bedacht wel later dat de Breitling een Quatsch is....


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Als winobject maakt dat niet uit natuurlijk. Was sowieso een mooi ding, quartz of automaat.


----------



## Bruno.M (Dec 24, 2009)

Ik dacht altijd een hekel te hebben aan TAG's op de Carrera na, maar deze heeft me toch anders doen denken  Ik vind hem prachtig en na het kwijtraken van mijn Blue Mako mag er wel eens weer eens wat blauws in de collectie


----------

